# Sun roof Tinting



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Got my Sun roof and back window tinted last weekend. 
Makes a huge differance when the sun is shining, and even at night from headlight glare behind you! 
Would highly recommend it .


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Good to hear :thumbup: 


My dealer said they by default they tint the back window of all X-Trails that arrive, add wheel locks and the front bumper X-Trail insert.

They do charge $270 extra for this, however it was all part of the negotiated price :thumbup: 

I don't think I would tint the sunroof, however that is more a personal preferance.


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

*Front bumper X-Trail insert*



ViperZ said:


> Good to hear :thumbup:
> 
> 
> My dealer said they by default they tint the back window of all X-Trails that arrive, add wheel locks and the front bumper X-Trail insert.
> ...


What is "the front bumper X-Trail insert"?


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

gingertwist said:


> Got my Sun roof and back window tinted last weekend.
> Makes a huge differance when the sun is shining, and even at night from headlight glare behind you!
> Would highly recommend it .


My apologies if this is a stupid question, but is there some sort of temporary shade that one could install to filter the light? I'm thinking of something like those window SOX on ebay.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ejm said:


> What is "the front bumper X-Trail insert"?


It's a piece that fits in place of the front licence plate filling up the spot. It has raised X-TRAIL letering on it.

The X-Trail has a slide in place sun shade doesn't it? At least the ones I tested did.


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> The X-Trail has a slide in place sun shade doesn't it? At least the ones I tested did.


Yes, it does have a sun shade that completely covers the sunroof - I'd like to be able to still get some light without getting my head burnt, and still have the option of retracting the shade. Think of it as a sunroof tint on demand 

That front bumper cover sounds cool - do you have any pics?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

pookczek said:


> My apologies if this is a stupid question, but is there some sort of temporary shade that one could install to filter the light? I'm thinking of something like those window SOX on ebay.


Of course it's not any stupid question....

There's a "magnetic/static" tinted film that you could trim-cut, attach & dettach as often as you wish.

The film at the lower right side gives you an idea what it is: http://www.auto-expressions.net/Sun Protection 29-35.pdf

I guess a Walmart trip could help you


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

pookczek said:


> That front bumper cover sounds cool - do you have any pics?


Sorry for the relatively poor picture. I took it tonight at the dealership.










You can also sort of see it in the white one my wife is standing beside in the X-Trail picture thread.

Understood on the burn the head


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey Viper how much does that insert run for in US dollars? What's the width and length? I'll like to get one but my truck (as it's a Series 1) has a different front bumper.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Terranismo, I'll have to find out from my dealer on the price. As to the dimensions, I'm not sure, however it looks to be desigened to fit in place of the European plate, as such should be a standard fit. I can measure it for you when I get my XT


----------

